

Startup Quote: Justin Kan, co-founder, Justin.tv - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3144888909

======
raychancc
I try to work the hardest I can without burning myself out.

\- Justin Kan (@justinkan)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3144888909>

